# making tank soon opinion for the fish i have



## southamericancichlidguy23 (Oct 22, 2009)

so im making a tank im thinking 8 feet long 3 feet tall 3 feet wide sounds good but im not sure u can see the fish i have and tell me if it will still be over stocked or if it will work first time making tank not sure its gonna work but im gonna give it shot and yes its gonna be thick 2inchs thick glass 8) so i like said opinions be good


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

southamericancichlidguy23 said:


> so im making a tank im thinking 8 feet long 3 feet tall 3 feet wide sounds good but im not sure u can see the fish i have and tell me if it will still be over stocked or if it will work first time making tank not sure its gonna work but im gonna give it shot and yes its gonna be thick 2inchs thick glass 8) so i like said opinions be good


Assumably you mean the fish in your signature?

1 oscar 6inch
1 firemouth 3inch 
1 common pleco 4inch
1 long finned tiger oscar 1inch
1 eletric blue demesy 1inch 


If so you will be well understocked. Tons of room spare.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

That's a HUGE tank! Over 500 gallons. 

Exactly what willie said, you'll have plenty of room if you are referring to the fish in your signature.


----------



## southamericancichlidguy23 (Oct 22, 2009)

yes the fish in my signature i knw its huge im exicted first one im gonna make hope it holds water lol


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

maybe u can post pics of your progress while u do each step


----------



## southamericancichlidguy23 (Oct 22, 2009)

lol the gf said biggest i can make is 400 gallons so 6 ft long 3 feet wide 3 feet tall holds 404 gallons


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

Ihope you plan to build this tank in your basement....I agree with everyone else, with the fish in your current signature, you will be fine with a 400 gallon tank and room for more fish........Did you think about filtering it yet?......and the water changes?.........just something else to consider......Did you price the glass yet?.........Curious what that hunk of glass is gonna cost......Good Luck!


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

The fish are going to love it. Mine are looking forward to the oncoming 150, let alone a 400-600!


----------



## southamericancichlidguy23 (Oct 22, 2009)

yea im expect probly 500 for the glass alone another 200 for the filter system and another 200 for the airfilter


----------



## AquariaNow (Oct 26, 2009)

When do you plan to build it? I have always wanted a tank of 400+ gallons! Be sure to post some photos of your progress.

Mike


----------



## southamericancichlidguy23 (Oct 22, 2009)

probly in couple months probly after christmas im getting prices together


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

well when you done and know for sure your tank holds water you can come to my house and build me one!!! lol


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

If this is your first attempt at making a tank maybe you should start considerably smaller and get some practice before dropping 500 bucks on glass and not knowing if you will be able to make it hold water. :shock:

Good luck though!


----------



## southamericancichlidguy23 (Oct 22, 2009)

lol i got a site that has tank 101 pretty much but i need big tank i got lot fish gonna be growing u can make it stay sealed they said if it starts to leak take water out and silicone were need be done at and try again


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Christ almighty. Building tanks it NOT easy. What is this magic website?

If a tank (especially that size) isn't perfect the first time, there's every chance it will essentially just explode when you fill it. 

It might be fine for month, or even years and then one day fill your house with 500 gallons of water. 

Have you any idea how much damage 2+ tons of water can do?


----------



## southamericancichlidguy23 (Oct 22, 2009)

yea alot but i dont have 3000 for some else just to just go and build it for me u knw thats the site seems kinda easy to do its about were to silicone at and how to place it build up 

http://www.garf.org/tank/BuildTank.asp


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

southamericancichlidguy23 said:


> yea alot but i dont have 3000 for some else just to just go and build it for me u knw thats the site seems kinda easy to do its about were to silicone at and how to place it build up
> 
> http://www.garf.org/tank/BuildTank.asp



Well do you really need a tank that size? Your fish would be PLENTY happy in a standard 150, which should be very easily found on craigslist etc. I'm picking one up locally for my C/SA Cichlids for £100 GBP.

Building tanks certainly does look easy, but I'm pretty sure it isn't. Otherwise somebody wouldn't charge 2500 for the labour of building one..


----------



## southamericancichlidguy23 (Oct 22, 2009)

u serious one would be fine for the fish see on my signature


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

southamericancichlidguy23 said:


> u serious one would be fine for the fish see on my signature


Totally fine. Plenty of space. 

Check out this handy tool if your not convinced.

AqAdvisor - Online Aquarium Tool


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

thats some kinda build for someone whos never done it , wow


----------



## southamericancichlidguy23 (Oct 22, 2009)

lol it says 91 percent stock kinda tight maybe i should do 220 buy it off craigslist be happy 150 is stocking my tank 91 percent


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

southamericancichlidguy23 said:


> lol it says 91 percent stock kinda tight maybe i should do 220 buy it off craigslist be happy 150 is stocking my tank 91 percent


91% is a well stocked tank. Not over, not under. Just well stocked.

A 220 would be awesome. 


Have you looked at building a plywood aquarium?


----------



## southamericancichlidguy23 (Oct 22, 2009)

wut u mean a plywood the one with the wood trim on top and bottom thats wut i have now in my 55 gallon


----------



## southamericancichlidguy23 (Oct 22, 2009)

i hate have expensive little fish they make me nervous $22 jd makes me nervous i watch him like hawk


----------



## southamericancichlidguy23 (Oct 22, 2009)

i want my big tank but on the other hand i hate cleaning this one its so darn big im use to 10 gallons


----------



## yhbae (Sep 9, 2009)

Good luck with your big tank - it will be awesome when it is complete!


----------

